# Need 1 or 2 people to fill open spot on Venice Tuna charter



## rednekbaitflinger (May 2, 2009)

We have a Tuna trip to Venice, LA planned and have one or two open spots that we need to fill to split costs. We are fishing two days offshore on Sunday, June 24 and Monday, June 25. We will be staying on a houseboat in Venice Marina and fishing on a 39' Yellowfin. If interested call Billy at 770-294-4263 to discuss budget, travel arrangements and any other details. Thanks.


----------

